# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لصحة الكلى ..

## شذى الزهراء

بسمه تعالى ... 
للحفاظ على صحة الكلى طوال حياتكـ/ 



 

الكليه من أهم أعضاء الجسم الحيوية ، كيف لا ، و هي تقوم بتنقيه دم الإنسان من الفضـلات و العناصر الفائضة طوال اليوم دون توقف ، و هي التي تقوم بإفراز عدد من الهرمونات الـلازمة لتنشيط نخاع العظام لينتج خلايا الدم الحمراء ، و تنظيم نسبة السوائل بالدم ، و لاسيـــــما تلك الهرمونات التي تساعد على زيادة امتصاص الحديد في الأمعاء، بالإضافة لتنظيم نسب الأملاح المعدنية و الشوارد في الدم مثل ( الصوديوم ، الكالسيوم ، الكلور ، البوتاسيوم )، و مـــن هذا المنطلق يتوجب على كل إنسان أن يدرك مدى أهميه الكليتين ، و اتبــــاع النـصـائــح الطبـــيـة الضرورية للحفاظ على صحة و سلامة الكلى ووظائفها ، و قد قمت بتبسيطها إليك لتتمكن مـن فهمها جيداً و العمل بها ، كما يلي : 

1- تعرف معي على المسببات الرئيسية للفشل الكلوى و تشمل : 

*·* 
*الوراثة " كإصابه أحد أفراد أسرتك بالفشل الكلوي " .*  

*· الإفراط في تناول الأدويه و المضادات الحيوية و مسكنات الألم .*


*· ارتفاع ضغط الدم و الإهمال في متابعته وعلاجه .*


*· اهمال مضاعفات الأمراض المزمنه " كالسكري و الذئبة الحمراء.*



2 - لا تفرط بشرب العصائر و السوائل الصناعيه المعلبه، و إستبدلها بالعصيرات الطازجه و الماء الصافي بدلاً من المشروبات الغازية فقد اثبت علمياً بأن المشروبات الغازية ( الكولا) لا تروي العطش و تضر بالكليتين.


3 - لا تفرط بتناول الطعام ،كالكربوهيدات ( السكريات)، و البروتينات (اللحوم) و الدهون فإن الإفراط في تناول الطعام يبكر من مرحلة الشيخوخة و يزيد من الإصابه بالأمراض..


4 - تناول الخضراوات و الفواكه الطازجة يومياً ، فهي سر الصحة والرشاقة و الحيوية .


5 - مارس الرياضة بانتظام ، و خذ قسط كاف من الراحة خلال النهار و في الليل.


6 - اجري فحص دوري لوظائف الكلى ، خصوصاً اذا كنت تتناول أي من أنوع الأدوية.


7 - قم بزيارة الطبيب وإعمل التحاليل اللازمة مثل تحاليل الدم ( الكرياتينين و اليوريا ) ، و تحاليل البول


( البروتين ، و الأملاح المعدنية ، و السكر و غيرها ) .


8 - لا تهمل أي من أعراض إلتهابات المجاري البولية ( كالحرقة عند التبول أو الألم ، و احمرار لون البول و ألم الخاصره ) ، و كذلك حصاوى الكلى .


9- تابع معدل ضغط الدم ، بحيث لا تزيد ضغط الدم عن المعدل الطبيعي 120/ 80 ملي متر زئبق.



و أخيراً ، تذكر بأن أمراض الكليتين تتميز بأنها خفية غالباً ، حيث نلاحظ أن الكثيرين يبدأ بعملية الغسيل الكلوي فجأة ، دون أن يعرف أنه قد مصاب بالفشل الكلوي سابقاً ، مما يتوجب اتباع النصائح الطبية السابقه ، مع تمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة و العافية إن شاء الله تعالى .






دمتم بعين الله
تحياتي

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*تسلمي شذاااوي على النصائح*
*القيمة وربي يبعد عنا وعنكم كل*
*بلاء بحق محمد وآل محمد,,*
*خااالص تحياتي لك*
*ودمتي بألف خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نسيم الذكرياات*
*شكرا لروعة التوااجد*
*وربي يسمع منج ويبعد عنا وعنكم البلاء* 
*لاعدمت توااصلج الغالي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

سلمتم من كل مكروه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عشوووق شكراا للتوااجد الحلوو*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

موضوع رائع ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أشكرك عزيزتي على النصائح القيمة
موفقة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> موضوع رائع ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*يعاافيك ربي اخوي شبكه*
*شكرا لعطر تواجدك*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ام حسن علي

تسلم يدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أمل الظهور

*شذاوي تسلمي غناتي لطرحك المفيد*


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه  
موفقه,, وعساكِ على القوه

----------


## حلاالكون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

موضوع رائع ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة لكـ شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أشكرك عزيزتي على النصائح القيمة
> موفقة



 
*الشكر يمتد لج لؤلؤ ع التوااجد الجميل*
*دمتي بحب* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلم يدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
> 
> 
> وجزاك الله الف خير



*يسلمج ربي خيتو ام حسن*
*شكراا للمرور العطر*
*دمتي موفقه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *شذاوي تسلمي غناتي لطرحك المفيد*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه*



 
*اموووله تسلمي حبابه ع الحضور الراقي*
*لاعدم من حلو التواااصل*
*دمتي بهناء*
*تحياتي*

----------

